
I'm starting to use duckduckgo after seeing their terminal theme. - snehesht
http://i.imgur.com/YLcJQXT.png
======
snehesht
Themes : [https://duckduckgo.com/settings](https://duckduckgo.com/settings)
Themes tab

looks just awesome
[http://i.imgur.com/0QUmcVa.png](http://i.imgur.com/0QUmcVa.png)

------
mgalka
Duckduckgo is actually an awesome search engine. So much of what Google gives
you is over-SEO-optimized garbage, I find Duckduckgo often gives more relevant
results.

